# Bobbin Head - Sun 6 Jan (am)



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Will be launching at about 6am from the canoe ramp and heading upstream. Tide looks good for a couple hours of fishing. Anyone welcome to join.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Eric,
If I don't end up doing a Pittwater session, I might join you. Whereabouts exactly will you be launching from, ie cross the bridge to the picnic area, then where ?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Paul,
If you are coming down from Turramurra right after you cross the bridge take a left (if the gate is open) and head up past the playground. The little ramp is just above that. If you do decide to come and we miss each other I'll be heading out to Bobbin Head and then up past the marina. Hard to miss the "papaya" coloured Revo 

If the gate is closed and you can't turn left I just park outside and walk it in. It's a nuisance but not a big deal.


----------

